# Black Sneakers



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Let me get this off my chest-is there anything more of an embarrassment than colleagues that wear black sneakers on duty? What kind of image is perceived by the general public? While I'm at it-these new duty belt suspenders? We're police officers not dock workers. Just needed to vent. P.S.-no offense intended to the dock workers reading this.


----------



## ofcpm (Oct 18, 2002)

I think it may all depend. I personally would not wear sneakers when on duty (with the exception of when I'm on bike patrol). I like wearing boots and I think boots add a certain level of support and even comfort. But I do know some guys (and gals) that wear sneakers. Now, it's all in the "look". If a guy's uniform looks like s**t, then the sneakers add to the level of s**tness. But if the guy takes care of his uniform and wears it with pride then he can usually pull off wearing sneakers and it doesn't look bad.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it  .


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Even on bike patrol, there are some decent boots you can get if you want. Granted, they are not high-gloss parade leathers, but they are more than sneakers! I wear Magnum Midnite's on bike patrol; others had the Hi-Tec's. Very comfortable and works well on the bike.

Suspenders? Oooook...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

It seems a lot of Depts in Washington state wear suspenders. It actually looks pretty good if the officer squares his/her uniform away.


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

I wear sneakers in th esummer or some details where i have to stand alot. Big deal!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I think the suspenders look bad a#$.  And my dept. bought us sneakers...go figure.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

A while ago I saw a Braintree cop wearing black Spot-Bilts in uniform. I'll agree with *ofcpm* that this particular officer looked real squared away, uniform pressed, in shape, leather gear was neat and in good condition, so he pulled it off, looked okay  . Besides, I've worn black Spot-Bilts for years and I can attest that they're extremely comforable







...and no, I'm not that Braintree cop.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Alright fine, I can see where this is going. Have fun on your ride on the bandwagon-but for the record they still look like crap.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey *capefiveo*, you forgot to say "in my humble opinion."


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank God for suspenders. If it wasn't for them, my pants would fall down and my willy would be dangling.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

While we're on the topic of uniform let me say this. I believe there is a certain "image" you have to keep up when in the public eye so to speak. So if your running around with un professional looking sneakers then what does that say about you ?
Whats wrong with some people,afraid of getting Kiwi on your fingers? It might kill them to spend some time on shining their boots once in awhile.
There are plenty of professional looking boots out there that are just as comfortable as sneakers....
but hey who am i to say ,just an observation


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Once again... *INF*, you forgot to say "in my humble opinion". Just because one individual believes black sneakers to be unprofessional, doesn't necessarily make it so







. By the way, when I'm working, I'm wearing leather-lustered Bates zip ups. Homey don't play the Kiwi polish anymore.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

sorry Joe B. ..well " in my oppinion" i guess what i meant to have said is that basically that sneakers fail to bring that "professional" look to any uniform regardless of the job..but of course that is "in my oppinion" but remember im just a lonely ole vet and what do i know about uniforms ya know


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

oh wait..i didnt use the word "humble" in that sentance did i....crap!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey INF,

How do you keep the Leather Luster from getting all "Liney". I've been using it for awhile now, and it's been fine, but I noticed on the last application that it's starting to build up some ridges. I think it's time to take it down to the bare leather and start over again. Let me know if you have any thoughts.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

hey Pearl,
Well i have never used anything but kiwi on my boots, but every once in awhile you should strip all the polish off and start from scratch. I start to notice the build up usually after a month or so..
its a pain ,but its also your rep


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, sure, appearance is important. However, so are your feet; most people need them. If an officer is doing 8 or more hours while standing on their feet, why not wear the most comfortable shoes? In fact, on a day to day basis, why not, as long as they blend in with the uniform? Wearing uncomfortable shoes or boots can screw up the nerves, muscles, and bones in your feet. I'm not saying they should be wearing Reeboks to ceremonies and such, obviously that would be innapropriate. For the day to day stuff, especially people who stand for long periods or have walking beats, I say why not. Unless an officer is wearing fuzzy pink bunny slippers, do you really think the public is looking at their feet (don't answer this question from an L.E./military viewpoint)?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by TG252:
> *Thank God for suspenders. If it wasn't for them, my pants would fall down and my willy would be dangling.*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, everyone is certainly entitled to their opinions, so I'm going to stick to mine







. If a particular officer can pull off the black sneakers look, then good for him/her. As I said before it's not my particular choice, I wear Bates, but I have seen a few officers that have made the sneakers fit in just fine. To each their own, everyone should be comfortable in their *fit* as well as their appearance  .


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Judge someone based on the job they perform rather than how much time they spend shining their boots.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree with the above statement. Some people don't have 2 spare hours to sit around with a can of shoe polish and polish their boots. Maybe the smaller depts. out in the boonies consider that stuff to be high priority because they don't have much else going on, but there's bigger fish to fry in Boston. By the way, It's not your reputation that's on the line, it's your image, two completely different things. If people think I'm a slob because I wear "softer" shoes, then so be it, I've never had a supervisor complain to me about my footwear, they are the damned most comfortable shoes I've ever had and I think they look fabulous on me.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

If you need to take 2 hours to shine your boots then ....ill just leave it at that. Sorry.
And i would hate to say it but people do judge you on your appearance just as much as your ability to do the job Female P.O.
If your uniform isnt squared away then you just look like you could care less about your job/department. Which could be the reason some people dont have respect for his/her said department.
If you(any officer) display some pride in your uniform then people will start to take you for a professional and treat you accordingly.
I will still say that you can buy a pair of sharp,comfortable boots that will look professional. 
So "in my humble oppinion" i still think sneakers are just too"civilian" looking. 
But hey if you can find a pair that looks good...so be it.


----------



## 1zero7 (Aug 11, 2002)

If it is a standard uniform we are speaking of, then sneakers just will not suffice if one seeks to give off that professional appearance. We all know those guys and girls that wear the sneakers. They're the ones with the pizza stains on their tie.








Obviously details call for different footwear, but while on patrol one should instill confidence.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

"In my Humble Opinion" sneakers just don't cut it! Only black shined leather is appropriate. If your footwear isn't comfortable, buy better boots/shoes.


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

This is the first time I've ever posted on this board, it's the best site on the net. I don't typically have much to say but I enjoy reading the board.

I feel very strongly about this: Shined Jump Boots = Squared Away. Sneakers are for old salty dogs. Albeit, your appearance has nothing to do with whether or not your good at the job (Don't take offense if your sportin your Nike's on the beat, it's not a shot at you...it's an opinion)







. However, your appearance is an indication of your pride. If not for yourself than square yourself away for the sake of your dept. and the people who do care...it doesn't take that much effort.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

To me a P.O. w/ sneakers seems to be on "light duty". I've got a pair of Belleville Govt. issue tropical jump boots that shine like hell and with the canvas sides and uppers are coool and comfortable for those summer road jobs that I love. Plus, the sneakers just don't seem to go with the Blauer slacks.......


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ok,
I was waiting for MPOC#309 to weigh in on this topic;

He's absolutely right. I believe in personal choice, but with the magnums and other lightweight boots/shoes. ya don't need SNEAKAHS!!!! Let the hospital security guys wear them

Might as well wear black ballet shoes for the perps to step on your toes.

Of course T-Boner being a twinkle-toed, communist, ass-kisser probably prefers them for leaping over third rails and turnstiles.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Jay:
> *This is the first time I've ever posted on this board, it's the best site on the net. I don't typically have much to say but I enjoy reading the board.*


Thanks much Jay! 

And to keep my post on-topic.. I like the boots better.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I admit that masstroopers was right, it has been proven that a less spiffy looking officer is more prone to attack, however, my personal opinion from a perspective opposite the civilian side is that I really don't give a flying bejeezus what you wear on your feet, as long as you do your job well and you're a stand up cop, that's all that really matters. Everyone gets a gravy stain on their tie at some point.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I agree with Officer Dunngeon, but I also agree with keeping your equipement/uni's looking slick! 

Personnally, I hate shinning. Pressing i don't mind, but i hate sitting down and shinning my boots the whole day before shift. 

I'm all for the BDU/Nylon/bad ass uni's. Much more comfortable and practicle. But, I don't agree with regular sneakers/shoes. at least wear duty shoe's (high gloss or the bike patrol type)! Thats my $.02


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by Officer Dunngeon:
> * Everyone gets a gravy stain on their tie at some point.*


That's why I keep a spare tie in my locker


----------



## ofcpm (Oct 18, 2002)

> Let the hospital security guys wear them
> [/QB]


Don't forget the white socks. I love the white socks. It really adds a nice touch.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL, oh God, there's no excuse for white socks with dark pants, EVER! Somebody call the Fashion Police!

Except for with jeans, that can be done...


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree with the beef....however, as long the officer is squared away and doesn't look like a shit-bum, I personally don't think the sneakers are that bad.
I'm a boot man myself, and have a strong belief in command presence.

My







anyway.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Personally, I think sneakers look unprofessional and kind of sloppy. I'm not dead set against them, and if you can find a way to pull them off, while looking good then I think that's great. Of course to qualify my statement, I'm one of those guys who you can shave with your reflection in the shine of my boots.

On another note, I think alot of people you see wearing sneakers is because of medical reasons. My partner, who is in his fifties now, has started having problems with his feet. His doctor had him get a special pair of sneakers made to maintain the form of his foot. I think this is a great excuse for wearing the sneakers.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I work with a guy who wears black sneakers and white socks....... and at least once a week wears a green t-shirt under his dark blue shirt.... you know one of those t-shirts where the sleeves are longer than the uniform shirt. Real squared away looking???? This guy laughs at me for keeping my uniform squared away, always pressed and boots shined. He says we still get paid the same no matter how we look. I just like to look presentable and squared away.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

What was everyone issued going into Academy? I'm willing to bet boots. It's part of your uniform and standard issued equipment. Would you just up and change other parts of your uniform such as the type shirt your wearing. I know of Dispatchers that wear Corcorans day in and day out on the midnight shift even though they are stuck in a room and might have to see the public once a night if that.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

As far as getting pizza stains on your tie, I'd be willing to bet that the sneaker wearers are also turtle neck wearers. A number of you have complained about not having two hours to shine your boots. Your argument does not hold. If you MAINTAIN your boots, they will last forever and look sharp. I swear by the Corcoran field boot complemented with a Dr. Scholls gel insole. Kiwi parade gloss is the only way to go. I made the mistake of using leather luster once. It looks awesome until you actually start to do police work. Once they get scuffed, the finish needs to be re-done. Eventually, you are re-doing the boots every few shifts. Those boots have been retired to my detail boots. I just received a brand new pair of Corcorans. The secret is to put a few coats of polish on straight out of the box. If you begin with a good shine, then you can just run a boot brush over them at the beginning of each shift and only have to re-polish them every-so-often. 

As far as details go, I always were the crushed cap, shined boots and traffic gloves. A sharp appearance helps the command presence which lessens the road rage when people are stuck in line at a road job.  

Keep your leather shined, dry clean if you care and stay safe.


----------

